# 1:20.3 figure dims



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys, need a little help on some figure dimensions. If any of you have a 1:20.3 sitting figure, could you give the the leg drop dimension, and then the top of the head dimension from the floor? I am working on my caboose and want to get the cupola right for when I add figures later on.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

May I suggest that you make the seat height the standard height for the cupola of your caboose and the ceiling ht the standard height, build a mock up of the space and sculpt the figure to fit within those confines. That is how I do it. If you ask for a leg dimension, it can vary from figure to figure and you'll end up with something that doesn't fit where you want it.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Simply take your own dimensions and divide with 20,3. There are not too many suitable sitting figures in 20,3 on the market anyway. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

This might be of some help. These are based on a 72 inch tall person.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool app Stan. 
Just a word though on using those dims. The arms and legs deform when they are bent. 
Measuring each body part in that scale is really hard so I have a hi res copy of Divinci's Vitruvaian man. 
You can get it here  IMAGE LINK 
I crop it within the square parameter and size the cropped image to the inches I need for a figure. I lay pieces of my armature in a print out and then wire the peices together and wrap them in tin foil. Then I bend them to fit the seats I want and then sculpt. 
Very time consuming but it gives good results. Sometimes though, I just make an armature of tin foil and wire then sculpt without the print outs because the body type I am looking for does not fit the ideal proportions outlined by Leonardo. Some folks have big heads and small body's, some have big bodys and small heads. Some have huge hands and feet some small and upper arms can be different. If you want buff figures with Greek like proportions the Vitruvian man is a perfect guide. But if you want normal looking folks you need to use your eye sometimes. I like a health mix of both,,, just like a prototypical world will offer.


----------

